# Нужно конкурсное произведение на тему песен военных лет



## Татьяна Ч. (16 Фев 2015)

Помогите, плз))
Нужно найти что -то интересное, конкурсное на темы песен военных лет))


----------



## Сергей С (16 Фев 2015)

Извините, непонятно, для какого/каких инструментов ищете, на какой возраст, уровень подготовки. 
Да и вообще, военная тематика - сложная штука. Так вот сразу ничего и не вспоминается, чтоб интересное, содержательное. Мне кажется, лучше или самостоятельно писать, или заказывать. Пополнять, короче, эту тему.


----------



## askurpela (16 Фев 2015)

Есть такая сюита у М.Я. Товпеко.


----------



## grigoriys (17 Фев 2015)

у Дербенко есть несколько пьес (Фантазия на темы Соловьева-Седого например), у Бажилина "Листок из альбома военных лет", по обработкам "Смуглянки" очень обширная тема была на форуме и ноты выкладывали, у Малыгина тоже есть обработки ("Огонек" например). Покопайтесь в нотном архиве, там много чего есть


----------



## justgrilen (17 Фев 2015)

На мой взгляд заслуживает внимания М.Фрадкин "Случайный вальс" в обработке Малыгина(вступление идён на выборке, но при желании можно и на готовом басу сыграть), очень свеженько звучит...


----------



## grigoriys (17 Фев 2015)

у В. Подгорного тоже есть обработка "Случайного вальса", но она несколько другого плана


----------



## internetbayan (20 Фев 2015)

У Дербенко есть симпатичная Фантазия на темы песен военных лет(платочек,тёмная ночь и тд).Я с ней на первом конкурсе в Кургане "Играй,баян" становился лауреатом!


----------



## MAN (24 Фев 2015)

internetbayan (20.02.2015, 10:17) писал:


> У Дербенко есть симпатичная Фантазия на темы песен военных лет


 Вероятно это она: 
http://souzgarmonika.ru/noti/voennoe_popurri.zip
Интересно, а есть ли печатная версия? Может кто-нибудь в нотаторе набирал?


----------



## internetbayan (24 Фев 2015)

Нет, не эта, у той после вступления идёт платочек! Я знаю, что в Кургане этот сборник несколько раз издавали(правда с ошибками)!


----------



## MAN (24 Фев 2015)

*internetbayan*, ну а у Вас-то есть ноты или нет? Вы на конкурсе эту "Фантазию" на слух шпарили что ли? Я к тому, что поделились бы, если нотами располагаете, или копирайт не позволяйт?


----------



## internetbayan (24 Фев 2015)

Это был далёкий 94 год!К сожалению, сейчас этих нот у меня нет!


----------



## vev (24 Фев 2015)

Не эта случаем?


Вроде, Курган 1994 год. Но что ее искать? Она в архиве есть


----------



## gte_33 (28 Фев 2015)

olga222 (16.02.2015, 18:31) писал:


> Помогите, плз))
> Нужно найти что -то интересное, конкурсное на темы песен военных лет))


По больше смайликов... "военные годы" они же такие веселые. Правда? И фантазии такие "симпатичные"...


----------



## MAN (28 Фев 2015)

*gte_33*, а что Вас так возмутило? Да разве среди песен военной поры нет действительно весёлых мелодий? Или Вам по каким-то причинам несимпатична фантазия, сочинённая Е.П. Дербенко? Мне кажется не стоит нарочно выискивать глумление над святынями там, где на самом деле его нет и в помине. Как там у Горина Мюнхгаузен сказал: "Серьёзное лицо ещё не признак ума, все величайшие глупости на земле делаются именно с этим выражением лица. Улыбайтесь, господа, улыбайтесь!" А у Вас, должно быть, просто плохое настроение.


----------



## gte_33 (28 Фев 2015)

Да горе у меня Александр. Грядут праздники, от души хочется поздравить на работе большой женский коллектив. Все-таки я один. Думаю разучить песню, а нот нет. Может кто то поможет с нотами песни Семена Слепакова "Встала баба на весы". Очень нужно!


----------



## Andrey Aksenov (19 Ноя 2017)

justgrilen писал:


> На мой взгляд заслуживает внимания М.Фрадкин "Случайный вальс" в обработке Малыгина(вступление идён на выборке, но при желании можно и на готовом басу сыграть), очень свеженько звучит...


Здравствуйте, Вы не можете мне их отправить? 
[email protected]


----------



## roman222 (19 Янв 2018)

Есть "Синий платочек"в обработке И.Паницкого
                            С уважением roman222


----------



## shoufen (20 Янв 2018)

На мой взгляд заслуживает внимания М.Фрадкин "Случайный вальс" в обработке Малыгина(вступление идён на выборке, но при желании можно и на готовом басу сыграть), очень свеженько звучит...

если не сложно...на майл     [email protected]

заранее премного благодарен


----------

